# Bachmann EZ track questions



## 2tall (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi Guys
Are there any EZ track experts that can answer a few questions: I would like to know the difference between the #4 , #5 and #6 turn outs, the standard turn out is to sharp and some of my engines can go through the thing with out derailing. Are the other turn outs better and more reliable.
Thanks 2tall


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

The number of the turnout is a ratio. The ratio works like this:

a #6 turnout has 6 units of length for each unit of diversion. The units of length can be in inches or mm or smurfs it does not matter it is a ratio.

Knowing that will allow you to determine how sharp the turnout is. A #4 is sharper than a #6 etc. 

A close call is a #4 = 22" a #6 is almost a 24" and Atlas snap switch is 18". These are not perfect measurements since the turnouts other than the snap switches do not have a curve to the diverging tracks.

Massey


----------



## 2tall (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bachmann EZ track*

Hi massy 
Thanks for the reply but can you put your answer into a language a beginner can get, I'm just starting model railroading, of the three turnouts which one would be the most reliable, no de-railments and would work the best for a big engine say 10 drive wheels.
Thanks 2tall


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

The higher the turnout number the more gradual the turn. So an engine with many wheels will take a higher number turnout,say a #6 or #8. An engine with say four axles will bo ok on a #4.
Personally I have all Snapswitches on my layout because I had them on hand. However I would not use these turnouts for any mainlines again. #6's will be used in the future. At this point I am designing a two track bridge with two crossovers on the bridge. Things are on hold for now though as it's the busy season here so I have to spend a lot of time at work. Pete


----------

